# Golfing at Oaa Target Champs



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Who will be coming and who wants to go golfing the Friday before the shoot?

I will be booking tee times at Root River Golf club it is only 9 holes but very nice shape all the bigger clubs have tourny's that day.

Let me know asap.

Grant


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

GOLFING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Ken


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I'm in, providing that Sean and Dennis learn some basic golf etiquette...:wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

I am in


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> I'm in, providing that Sean and Dennis learn some basic golf etiquette...:wink:


Screw you!!!!! 





I'm in


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> Screw you!!!!!


That's exactly what I'm talking about.


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Stash said:


> That's exactly what I'm talking about.


Stash I wouldn't put up with that crap you should take GE out and teach him a golf lesson he will never forget Take your mashy to him and make him walk the course:wink:


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> Stash I wouldn't put up with that crap you should take GE out and teach him a golf lesson he will never forget Take your mashy to him and make him walk the course:wink:


Quit the trash talk are you in or not


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Theres no trash talking I've played with Stan and know my place when Timmer and him invite me its just to caddy and ooh and aah at their shots. I don't think we will be there in time to go not out of here till 10:00 or later BUT if we were...........................


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

#1 Hogger said:


> Theres no trash talking I've played with Stan and know my place when Timmer and him invite me its just to caddy and ooh and aah at their shots. I don't think we will be there in time to go not out of here till 10:00 or later BUT if we were...........................


Sounds Like a chicken talken to me.


What possibly could and old retired guy like have to do that would stop you from getting there earlier


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Definatly in and Double what Dennis said, can't wait to breath over Stans putting line after all Golf is just a poor mans 3-D, that otta put him off


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

If you guys did on a 3D what you did on the golf course, you'd be kicked out of the OAA by dawn the next morning.

Par 4 - Tee shot OB, 3 shots to the green, 3 putts. "What'd you score?" "Put me down for a 5"

Dragging carts over the tees and even over the greens. Swearing, stomping on everyone's putting line. Wasting time and delaying the groups behind. Spitting (no, wait, that was me). 

Philistines. Pah.

Grant, I hope you're not a member at this Root River GC. If you bring these 2 yahoos in as guests, they won't look kindly upon you when it's time to renew.

Of course, GE DID buy the beer. Guess they're not all bad.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

No worries Stan...I will control these guys no problem

So Ken does that mean you are in?

Grant


----------



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Grant two more days of Trying to Put Sally in this new "M" bow and I'll gladly go back to playing golf! At least I know how to throw clubs and break them things! :BangHead::BangHead::BangHead: Ken


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Summerfeldt said:


> No worries Stan...I will control these guys no problem
> 
> So Ken does that mean you are in?
> 
> Grant


How do you plan to control them? 



What's the plan on friday? I think we should go to Algoma rod and gun check our marks then to Root River for 18 then Top it off with a competive eating contest at an all you can eat buffet. It can be own little triple crown event


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Stash said:


> If you guys did on a 3D what you did on the golf course, you'd be kicked out of the OAA by dawn the next morning.
> 
> Par 4 - Tee shot OB, 3 shots to the green, 3 putts. "What'd you score?" "Put me down for a 5"
> 
> ...




Geez.................  ............ my apologies, I didn't realize I was playing whack pluck with Martha ( or is that Ted Knight). Tell me Stash, did Sean and I at least use the correct cutlery when we all (you included) were quaffing down those pickled eggs at the 19th hole :tongue: Etiquette Matty's fat arse!

Grant, not sure what the courses in the Soo are like........... but do you think it's okay if Sean brings his Windsor charm, and I bring my Timmins sauve to this affair  I figure the biggest worry I have is to decide to pack more range balls, or save room for beer cans in my golf bag :wink:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

BEER CANS -RANGE BALLS:darkbeer: I thought you said you were sauve if you can't carry a flask in a fancy little pouch I feel sorry for the mighty Stash he will be ageing just thinking of what you two will do to the game of golf. Stan if thats the way they count you better keep the score card in sight and the pencil in YOUR hand

Matty what keeps me from being there is the convoy leaving Petertown and my cargo I have to be gentle with the pie Fran is sending If you do the triple crown go to the chinees buffet on great northern its long and well stocked should prove a chalange to all


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

All it takes to get you under control is a few beer before we start.

Eagle save room for beer cans if you run out of balls is OK but not beer:darkbeer::darkbeer:

We are going to have fun so I guess Sean can go :thumbs_up

What time do you want to tee off at and what kind of course do you want to play. Crimson Ridge is booked Root river is booked from 3 til 6 pm and superior is not that good of club but is Ok.

Let me know what you guy's want

Grant


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

Summerfeldt said:


> All it takes to get you under control is a few beer before we start.
> 
> Eagle save room for beer cans if you run out of balls is OK but not beer:darkbeer::darkbeer:
> 
> ...


We have to play root river. Book us in at 2:00pm for 18
just my $.02


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

What Matty said......... 2pm. 

Stash and I should be rolling in about noon - 1pm. I know Sean will be there Thursday nite.


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Root river is a no go. No tee times that early so I will book at another course and it will be a surprise. 

Grant


----------



## Gary M12 (Aug 10, 2007)

Golf is just a way for a 3D shooter to get high scores. :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Okay Grant, we'll leave it up to you to pick the place  Sean and I can loose balls just about anywhere 

Looks like the weather for Friday is a bit iffy....... best bring some wet gear. Sat and Sunday like nice, cool, but nice


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> Okay Grant, we'll leave it up to you to pick the place  Sean and I can loose balls just about anywhere
> 
> Looks like the weather for Friday is a bit iffy....... best bring some wet gear. Sat and Sunday like nice, cool, but nice


We are golfing at Superior view golf club at 3pm and you are to meet at my house at 2pm or earlier but not before noon that when I get off work.

My house is 2380 second line west out towards the airport second house on the right past town line on second line if you get to Boots and Sadles Bar you went to far. my # is 779 2697.

Grant


----------

